# I don't know if this is the right place to ask but



## nicxv (May 25, 2022)

Is it really that hard to be noticed on fa? I mean like I don't really see much people with a great watcher count, nor likes (myself included). What could I do to have more people see my page?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 25, 2022)

I actually wrote a journal about that, with some tips from an admin perspective.

The TL;DR is it takes time to build an audience, especially online, but promoting yourself, linking to your gallery, sharing examples of your art, and treating your artistic side as a business are all important. And part of that business is promoting and advertising yourself. People don't know what's out there if they can't find it, and while search and other tools exist, you should be taking any chance you get to promote yourself, no matter how subtle. For example, you have a post here asking about how to get people to see your gallery and find your stuff but also didn't link to it.

Add it to signatures, when you post images in chats and other stuff always link back to your gallery. General rule of thumb is sort of don't be spammy, but if people like your art, you're sharing your stuff, they'll also want to know how you find you, see more. Just don't expect overnight success. It takes time, even if you're a great artist.

It also helps if you draw particular brand/style of things to try get involved in chats of people who like that content, be it Telegram or Discord.

Give this is a read. If you have any questions about it you can either ask in this thread and or the journal itself. I'll be happy to respond to any questions you have.









						How To Get Noticed/Sell Art On FA -- Dragoneer's Journal
					

Hey there, artists.. . We haven't really talked before, but I wanted to give you some feedback and tips on getting noticed on FA. T ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## nicxv (May 26, 2022)

Thank you! Honestly that helps a lot, especially from someone who is a developer


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 26, 2022)

honestly,it's hard to get noticed ANYWHERE online: on sites like FA,you have millions of other,more experienced artists to contend with and a lot of them got their hoard of fans mostly on luck. if you want to boost your chances,you need a very distinct style and LOT'S of shameless plugging but you shouldn't even worry about that stuff since if it happens it happens and if not than you still have the fans you DO have and sometimes that's enough.


----------



## sushy (May 30, 2022)

yeah it is hard to grow an audience. Try to connect with others though, that helps a bit!


----------



## Inafox (May 31, 2022)

All my traffic seems to come from outside of FA. I noticed one or two accounts that even joined FA just to fave my art, that's very rare though because most furs have an FA. And it works, that's the thing. Get active on social media sites like Facebook, Twitter and YouTube. Also other art sites like deviantArt can create traffic to your FA if you link "examples" or promos in your description to FA links.


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 2, 2022)

Dragoneer nailed it, but I'll reinforce that people generally want consistency. That can be consistency of skill and/ or subject matter. People like to know they can expect something from you at a certain regularity.

I don't want to say that fanart will shoot you straight to the top or anything, but throwing out the occasional "crowd pleaser" fanart pic is never a bad idea. Anything Disney, Nintendo, or the flavor of the week will do.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 14, 2022)

If you want to get noticed get nsfw art from large named artists.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jun 14, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> If you want to get noticed get nsfw art from large named artists.


Gay ones specifically too.


----------

